# bala shark ?



## Jonas (Mar 14, 2003)

ok, I have a question about these two little bitty bala sharks I purchased yesterday. how long until they become a meal ?

(stupid question, one of them already got chomped last night)

the other shark is constantly avoiding my two p's with amazing speed and stealth though, and it seems to be pissing them off really bad because they cant catch him no matter what.

the only reason they got the other one is cause it was just before feeding time, and he got caught slippin' wasnt watching his back. do you guys think it would be good to keep the fast (living)shark, and maybe buy one or two more for the tank when I get my 120 gal setup ? (bcuz they are a schooling fish) they do look good, and my p's are well fed, but do you think they are getting attacked because the p's are pissed off now ?


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

well i would say they are going to die very very soon , they are very easy to see for piranhas so they get there attention all the time.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i dont think that the bala sharks would live in a tank with piranha. unless they were bigger than your piranah and liek u said well fed.

i dont think ur fish are pissed and thats why they are trying to get him. they are trying to get him cause they want to eat him. he's food to them

i like irridescent sharks...those get HUGE!!!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

also, bala sharks swim at the top-middle-bottom of the tank...eventually they would go down


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

lets see some pics


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I'd like to see pix as well!!

Tpoic should be







to NoN Piranha Discussions


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I'd like to see pix as well!!

Tpoic should be







to NoN Piranha Discussions


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Zilla, as soon as you stop post whoring that obviously, I'll move this topic...









Aaah, well.....
*_Moved to Non-Piranha Forum_*


----------



## Jonas (Mar 14, 2003)

As usual, sorry for the one day delay. this pic kinda sucks cuz there was'nt alot of time left on the camera for me to wait him out till he got closer to the glass...yeah, thanks for the input everyone. I pretty much figured he would become a meal eventually, so far though, he holds the record for lasting the longest of any fish I stuck in there. he has lasted a little over 48 hours with NO tail nips or anything... he's just gotten wise to their game (especially during their feeding frenzies) maybe he'll have a better chance in the 120 ?


----------

